# Petechiae and itchy skin



## exarlate

Hello, for about the 8th time in about 3-4 months, I have a petechial rash on my skin. It mostly happens to my arms, both arms in different areas, and two times on my neck. They dont fade when i press on them. It often starts with very itchy skin in a dmall area, and then little bumps appear and after just a few minutes the petechiaes appear, about a 3-4cm wide spot. My skin is very sensitive in the area for a while. It doesn't seem to have any effect whether i itch them or not. Both blood and urine tests turned out fine, except for a slightly higher count in white blood cells. Doctor had no answer. I often feel very tired and have trouble concentrating. I also recently started having a very itchy skin all over, and im constantly worrying petechiaes might appear. They take about 2-3 days to disappear, and the last two times I had it was one day after ingesting alcohol. I usually have problems with my eyes after just a sip of alcohol, but it diappears after a short while. My eyes might hurt or I have trouble focusing my vision. The more I drink the more these symptoms seem to diappear though. 

Any idea if there is any correlation between all this? I just want to know why this might happen.


----------



## 95134hks

exarlate said:


> Hello, for about the 8th time in about 3-4 months, I have a petechial rash on my skin. It mostly happens to my arms, both arms in different areas, and two times on my neck. They dont fade when i press on them. It often starts with very itchy skin in a dmall area, and then little bumps appear and after just a few minutes the petechiaes appear. It doesn't seem to have any effect whether i itch them or not. Both blood and urine tests turned out fine, except for a slightly higher count in white blood cells. Doctor had no answer. I often feel very tired and have trouble concentrating. I also recently started having a very itchy skin all over, and im constantly worrying petechiaes might appear. They take about 2-3 days to disappear, and the last two times I had it was one day after ingesting alcohol. I usually have problems with my eyes after just a sip of alcohol, but it diappears after a short while. My eyes might hurt or I have trouble focusing my vision. The more I drink the more these symptoms seem to diappear though.
> 
> Any idea if there is any correlation between all this? I just want to know why this might happen.


Stress.

Either stress or a major change in your life like a new job or moving.


----------



## exarlate

95134hks said:


> Stress.
> 
> Either stress or a major change in your life like a new job or moving.


Please explain how stress might cause petechiaes.


----------



## 95134hks

exarlate said:


> Please explain how stress might cause petechiaes.


Sorry but I am not a research scientist.

I think it may be due to stress however.


----------



## exarlate

95134hks said:


> Sorry but I am not a research scientist.
> 
> I think it may be due to stress however.


Well if you don't have a reason for thinking that, then why would you even say that? : )


----------



## Fredward

Mmm. Both my upper arms look like this (though less dense) and have ever since puberty (22 now), I remember trying to find out what it was once before but I couldn't find any decent answers. I'm not even sure I got petechiae out of it. Then I just ignored it since I didn't connect anything else to it.

Anyway I noticed mine looking less severe every time I got out of the shower so I've recently been applying coconut oil semi-regularly to see if it'd change anything. It's definitely making them fade. Which I'm not sure makes sense if it's petechiae but hey, it's true. I have sensitive skin in general so I just kinda dismissed it I guess. I realize this post isn't terribly helpful and you've already had to deal with that in your thread but TIL I may potentially have petechia and should maybe mention that to a doctor next time I go so thanks for that. :tongue:


----------



## Carpentet810

Stress. Its psychosomatic.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Hygiene? Mites? Do you have any history of allergies? Have you gone to your doctor? Get a thorough test done for it.


----------



## 95134hks

exarlate said:


> Well if you don't have a reason for thinking that, then why would you even say that? : )


I get the itching version and it is all due to stress.

It is an autoimmune response triggered by stress.


----------



## 95134hks

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Hygiene? Mites? Do you have any history of allergies? Have you gone to your doctor? Get a thorough test done for it.


Everybody always wonders about insect infestations sure.

But it's autoimmune.


----------



## exarlate

Fredward said:


> Mmm. Both my upper arms look like this (though less dense) and have ever since puberty (22 now), I remember trying to find out what it was once before but I couldn't find any decent answers. I'm not even sure I got petechiae out of it. Then I just ignored it since I didn't connect anything else to it.
> 
> Anyway I noticed mine looking less severe every time I got out of the shower so I've recently been applying coconut oil semi-regularly to see if it'd change anything. It's definitely making them fade. Which I'm not sure makes sense if it's petechiae but hey, it's true. I have sensitive skin in general so I just kinda dismissed it I guess. I realize this post isn't terribly helpful and you've already had to deal with that in your thread but TIL I may potentially have petechia and should maybe mention that to a doctor next time I go so thanks for that. :tongue:


That doesn't really look like petechiae.


----------



## exarlate

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Hygiene? Mites? Do you have any history of allergies? Have you gone to your doctor? Get a thorough test done for it.


I quite ovsessive over my hygiene so rule that one out. I don't have any allergies as I know of. My doctor couldn't answer and all the tests turned out fine. Still happens though and it's bugging me. 


95134hks said:


> I get the itching version and it is all due to stress.
> 
> It is an autoimmune response triggered by stress.


Are you sure it's petechiae you get? Petechiaes are bleedings under the skin. How could stress cause that?


----------

